# Getting Accuracy From Looped Tubes



## M.J

After much experimenting and thinking I'm pretty confident that I've figured how to get the most accuracy out of looped Chinese tubes. Alot of guys think that looped tubes are inheirently wild but I don't believe that's the case, they just take a little different technique to shoot them properly.
Hope this helps!


----------



## jskeen

ok, Opinion question here, no penalties for a guess, would those things apply equally loop tubes that are tied rigidly to the front of the frame, as well as to loose loops, but they metal chinese style frames or gypsy tabs or something half way between like a universal fork tip?


----------



## M.J

I've used alot of fixed tubes and don't find that technique makes such a big difference.
It's been a while, though. I think the follow-through is a universally helpful action.


----------



## treefork

Nice job! Good shooting tips.


----------



## NaturalFork

Excellent video. I have another theory on why i get fliers with looped tubes so much but I am far too lazy to post right now. Maybe tomorrow. Either way great vid!


----------



## M.J

NaturalFork said:


> Excellent video. I have another theory on why i get fliers with looped tubes so much but I am far too lazy to post right now. Maybe tomorrow. Either way great vid!


Thanks, man! Looking forward to it


----------



## M.J

Here's a follow-up post to this tutorial:
http://slingshotforum.com/topic/14872-more-looped-tube-accuracy/


----------



## KennyCannon

Great video. I wanted to try tubes eventually but never did. I also love watching your outdoor videos because I dream about the monster deer that roam around that corn field during November.


----------



## hawk2009

Yes they can be as the chinese have been using them for a very long time and proven them to be deadly accurate. the difference I saw when I first started using tubes was the way the chinese load their slingshot to get the looped tubes to line up, was they hold the ammo in the pouch and let go of the slingshot that lined the tubes up on the slingshot, the other flipping on release which is a requirement when shooting tubes as you say to keep them in line as they are much more rigid than flats and will not go through the fork, If I recall correctly looped are faster than the fixed that I use. I think I am going to invest in a looped shooter from dankung and chrony test it to see what the difference is in speed. A good tutorial spot on with your findings M.j.

Oh just one more bit of input I also tried dgui's finding of twisting the pouch, I found it really did not do anything for me and decided to revert back to my old way of lining up the tubes as mine are fixed it did not require it, for looped it may well help I cannot comment on that as I have only shot looped a couple of times along time ago.


----------



## M.J

Thanks for the feedback, Hawk!


----------



## Resigned User

Great lesson


----------



## Mr. P

Wish I could view the video, it's set to private.


----------

